# Prayers needed: fertility practitioner training



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Ladies,

I start on my training course to be a practitioner with Life FertilityCare next month.  I have some text books to read in advance which I have just started looking at.

I know I will be good at this, but right now, the books seem like mountains to climb...especially all the stuff about reproductive anatomy.  I am not scientifically minded, I never have been.  I can do this, but the power of prayer will hopefully give me the confidence boost I need.  I so want to help others make babies...and I know this is a way I can do it.

If you could pray for my understanding when I read the books, and that I will be able to recruit enough clients, I would be really grateful.


----------



## malteeza (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Skybluesara

I wish you lots of luck with your new adventure and will add you to my prayers.  Don't sweat too much over the anatomy/physiology. I bet you know loads more than you think!  Remember, a lot of the ladies going to lifefertilitycare will already be 'expert' due to their journeys that have brought them to your door, and they may not need you to  teach them A&P....but....they will welcome with open arms the compassion and understanding you will be able to give because of your history....and the info on how to chart like you've never charted before!  



Malteeza


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh how exciting, definately lots of prayers. I also start a counselling course on Monday as I'd like to be an infertility counsellor. Good luck!!!!

There are lots of great sites for anatomy and physiology, especially on the BBC.

With love Spoony x


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks you guys....it's bringing the scary days of GCSEs back again!!  I can do it...thank you so much for your support.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

How fabulous to be supporting all those people - I am sure your passion to help will see you through the things you need to learn, but will be sending lots of  's and  's in your direction.  Good luck. XXXX


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Julie...good luck for your basting...i love that word!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

You are very welcome, hun.  Anyone that helps people out during their IF is truly deserving.  

Basting is such a funny word isn't it ..... if you use predictive text on a mobile and type in basting it comes up with carving first - which just made me think of turkey as well.  .


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Ah, infertility, it's such a glamorous thing...


----------



## malteeza (Mar 23, 2005)

Question for SkyblueSarah...

I got an email today from Lifefertility saying they are moving to Leamington Spa - next week! I've virtually concluded my time with them (unsucsesfully I'm afraid to say...), but I had hoped to keep in touch to A) say a thank you when I was ready to _really_ wave goodbye to them and my hopes ...or B) keep in touch in the event of a miracle occuring.. 

Do you know what has prompted this move? Will Dr Carus and the office staff relocate?

BTW, how is your practitioner training going?

Malteeza xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Malteeza,

They are moving because the Life charity HQ is based in Leamington Spa and they wanted to have everything together.  Also, it's a much more central location - I know they have some prospective patients decide not to come to them just because they couldn't travel up to Liverpool.  They've got some fantastic new facilities there which will enable them to offer a great service.  Dr Carus already lives in Leamington and was just commuting up to Liverpool when needed, so it will be great for her.  Ira, who is the co-ordinator, will also move.

Training is now done, though I'm still under supervision for at least another year.  I'm starting to see clients which is great, and what's really interesting is the variety of different circumstances.  Challenging but great fun!

Hope you're okay.  I'm getting to the end of the road for how much more treatment I can take, I have to admit..I always joke with them I  must be their longest standing patient...


----------



## malteeza (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi skyblueSarah

Thanks for the great update.  Sorry for the late reply - I'm trying to wean myself off all the fertility boards I visit.  It's part of my 'accepting process'    I feel very lucky I got to visit them while they were in Liverpool as that was easier for me than Leamington Spa.  

I understand your thoughts on wondering just how much treatment you can take.  I have left over meds, and every time I think of self-meding to try 'just one more time', I get flash backs to the reality of the charting/meds/side effects/disappointments etc.

I hope your treatment will be ultimately successful, I really do.  Whatever way it turns out, you will be a good counsellor - you have earned the right in more ways than one to do that job.  

Best of luck, it's been great to know another 'Life' girl.

Love Malteeza x


----------

